# Partition nach mount nur unter root erkannt



## xjmdolby (4. Juli 2004)

Hallo zusammen, 

als Newbie hat man viele Fragen  

Nach Kanotix-HD-Install auf hda1 (Platte 1), habe ich nun meine 2. Platte mit Win-XP-Partitonen (hde1, hde2 etc.) angeschlossen. 

Nach Booten sind diese natürlich nicht gemounted. Habe zunächst zum Test erstmal hde1 nach /mnt/windows gemounted und dies in die /etc/fstab eingetragen.  

Nach Reboot werden die Partitionen unter root auch erkannt. 
Wenn ich eine Verknüpfung auf dem Desktop zu hde1 anlege, kann ich als user nicht darauf zugreifen. Fehler: "/mnt/windows nicht bekannt oder vorhanden o.ä", obwohl dieses Verzeichnis existiert..
Melde ich mich als root an, kann ich drauf zugreifen. Hm ? 

Was muss ich noch tun, dammit ich als user drauf zugreifen kann ? Zugriffberechtigungen evtl. ? Aber wie ? 

Für Hilfe immer dankbar. 

Gruß Jochen


----------



## Helmut Klein (4. Juli 2004)

Poste doch bitte deinen fstab-Eintrag.

Wenn du ein "uid=deinuser" in die Options bei deinem fstab-Eintrag schreibst, solltest du mit dem User darauf zugreifen können.


----------



## xjmdolby (5. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Helmut Klein _
> *Poste doch bitte deinen fstab-Eintrag.
> 
> Wenn du ein "uid=deinuser" in die Options bei deinem fstab-Eintrag schreibst, solltest du mit dem User darauf zugreifen können. *



Volltreffer. Das war es.
Vielen Dank.

Eine Frage hab ich noch:

Ich kann zwar jetzt auf die Partitionen zugreifen (lesend), kann aber nicht schreiben, auch nicht als root. Beim Hochfahren von Linux kommen  Meldungen, dass NTFS-Partitionen nur READONLY sind. Ich habe allerdings in der fstab bei Optionen RW angeggeben. Kann es sein, dass diese Kanotix-Version (Debian 2.4) nicht auf NTFS schrreiben kann? Auf  FAT32 geht es.

Wär nett, wenn du nochmal antworten könntest.

Gruß Jochen


----------



## Helmut Klein (5. Juli 2004)

Du kannst unter Linux nicht einwandfrei auf NTFS-Partitionen schreiben.

Es gibt zwar im Kernel NTFS-Write-Support, jedoch funktioniert dieser nur soweit, dass du eine Datei dahingehend editierst, dass sich nichts an ihrer Größe ändert - weiter nichts.

Lesen geht ohne Probleme, aber schreiben nicht.

Wenn du unbedingt auf NTFS-Partitionen unter Linux schreiben möchtest wäre vielleicht captive-ntfs eine Wahl, es stellt die Windows-eigenen NTFS-Treiber in einer Sandbox zur Verfügung und kann somit einwandfrei auf NTFS-Partitionen schreiben - jedoch mit einem Manko: SEHR langsam und mit hoher CPU-Last.

Als ich captive-ntfs getestet hatte, hatte ich einen Datendurchsatz von 90kb/s bei ~99% CPU-Last.


----------



## xjmdolby (5. Juli 2004)

Danke für die Info. Habe mal gegooglt und das gefunden:



_In der aktuellen c't ist die neue KNOPPIX-CD (3.4) enthalten, welche einen Treiber für den Schreibzugriff auf NTFS-Partitionen anbietet. Zwar hat der Kernel schon seit geraumer Zeit ein Modul für NTFS-Partitionen, wie sie bei Windows NT4, Windows 2000 und Windows XP existieren. Vom Gebrauch der Option für den Schreibzugriff haben jedoch selbst die Autoren des Moduls abgeraten, so daß auf einem Dual-Bootsystem immer noch eine FAT-Partition für den Austausch bzw. gemeinsamen Screibzugriff von Daten angelegt werden mußte.

Neugierig habe ich den Treiber gleich getestet. Zum Download ist er unter http://www.jankratochvil.net/project/captive/ verfügbar. Das RPM-Paket ist schnell installiert.

Da einige Windowsdateien benötigt werden (cdfs.sys, ext2fsd.sys, fastfat.sys, ntfs.sys und ntoskrnl.exe), müssen sie erst gesucht werden. /usr/sbin/captive-install-acquire übernimmt diese Aufgabe. Da das Programm bei mir während der Suche immer wieder abstürzte, empfehle ich die Option --text zu verwenden. Dort bekommt man auch mehr Meldungen über den aktuellen Stand angezeigt. Die genannten Windowsdateien kann man auch gleich nach /var/lib/captive kopieren, das spart Zeit und Mühen. 

Mittels /usr/sbin/captive-install-fstab werden die Partitionen in die fstab eingetragen und stehen dann zukünftig zur Verfügung.

Die c't schrieb, das sie im Test keine Probleme hatten, und auch bei mir läuft soweit alles klar. Schöne Neuerung für alle Systeme mit Linux und Windows._

Was hältst du davon ? Das muss ja nicht heissen, dass deine Aussage über Datendurchsatz und Geschwindigkeit nicht richtig sind ...

Gruß Jochen


----------



## Thomas Kuse (5. Juli 2004)

Funktionieren tut's, aber halt nicht befriedigend mit dem winzigen Durchsatz, den hab ich nämlich auch festgestellt.

Lösungsvorschlag:
Erstellt Euch einfach eine vfat - Partition unter Linux, die kann dann auch größer sein, als die die man in Win32 erstellen darf.


----------

